# Lekarze > Forum okulistyczne >  niedowidzenie toksyczne a alkohol

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, od kilku lat jestem uzależniony od alkoholu. Ostatnimi czasy piłem go bardzo dużo i w końcu doświadczyłem strasznego zatrucia. Przestałem go używać od 2 dni. Naturalnie objawy znam zatrucia i nie będę ich wymieniał bo nie ma sensu, przerabiałęm już to kilka razy. Niestety zaniepokoiło mnie to ze mój wzrok się pogorszył, mianowicie widze podwójnie jak dłużej skupie się np. na ekranie komputera, głównie tekstu. Najbardziej uporczywe jest to kiedy próbuje przeczytać tekst na czerwono. Zacząłem zaniepokojony szukac informacji w sieci i znalazłem z to jest niedowidzenie toksyczne. Jestem bardzo zaniepokojnony ponieważ utraciłęm ubezpieczeniei nie mogę udac się do specjalisty. Ponadto nie mogę znaleźć konkretnej informacji. Moje pytanie jest takie czy to przejściowe? Gdzies wyczytałem ze tak ale nadal jestem bardzo zaniepokojony. Proszę o odpowiedz.

----------

